# Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.



## Doctorlow (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich meine Angelleidenschaft wieder entdeckt habe, möchte ich während des Osterurlaubs auf Fehmarn (Klausdorf) Brandungsangeln testen. Habe mir hier und im restlichen Internet schon einiges angelesen, aber ein paar Fragen hab ich noch.

Zur Ausrüstung: Habe von meinem Schwiegervater eine Brandungsrute (4,20m 300g Wg) mit passender Rolle (DAM BC 165) geerbt, leider ohne Schnur.

Welche Schnurstärke würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich angele am liebsten mit Mono. Ist eine 40er ok? Sollte ich noch eine 60er Schlagschnur montieren oder gehts auch ohne?

Desweiteren habe ich noch eine Feederrute mit 300g Wg , die ich fürs Meer mal nutzen werde.

Ich habe noch 2 andere Rollen zur Auswahl. Eine Daiwa mit Fassungsvermögen 0,35-250m oder 0,40-185m und eine B.Richi Freilaufrolle mit ähnlichen Werten.
Reicht auch 0,35er Schnur?
Wie siehts da mit ner Schlagschnur aus? Da ich keine Erfahrung habe, frage ich mich, ab welcher Schnurstärke einem die Montage mal locker beim Auswerfen abreißt, bzw wie stark son Butt oder Dorsch an der Leine zerrt.

Wie weit wirft man so im Allgemeinen oder besser, sollte/muss man werfen?  
Ich wollte Bleie von 125-200g verwenden.

Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Erfahrung und möchte möglichst mit meiner vorhandenen Ausrüstung auskommen. Also erstmal nicht groß in neue Ruten Rollen investieren. Neue Schnur ist natürlich drin 

Kann mir jemand noch ne aussichtsreiche Stelle in der Nähe von Klausdorf empfehlen? Am Besten mit Ködertipps, Wurfweite, Montagevorschläge...|kopfkrat 
Und nein, meine Fische möchte ich nicht auf nem Silbertablett serviert bekommen (Nur falls jemand auf die Idee kommt, dies zu vermuten) #h

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen, mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein.


----------



## Boedchen (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Also zur Schnur:
Wenn du am liebsten mit Mono fischt. Angel damit.
Hier am besten eine Keulenschnur mit abgesetzter Farbe.
0,3 Hauptschnurr.
Die Schnurr ist in 220M Spulen zu bekommen und sollte dir glück bringen.

Wie schwer die Bleie sein sollten ist vom Wetter/ Strand/ Strömung / Wind abhängig.

Natürlich werden dich nun unzählige hinweisen das es sinniger ist geflochtene zu nehmen. Und sie haben recht, aber wenn du dir da unsicher bist, und gerade als neuling in der Brandung macht es Sinn mit Monofieler anzufangen.
Die gefahr sich anbeabsichtigt die Finger mit der dünnen Schnur zu Filitieren ist geringer , eine neue Keule anzuknoten einfacher und im endeffekt einfach günstiger.

Zur Weite: Auch hier zu anfang so weit wie möglich und dann suchen. Zu oft überwerfen viele den Fisch.

Gutes Gelingen


----------



## Allround_angler (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Meine Geschichte und mein Tip #h
Ich glaube es war 2008, ..... da war ich der absolute Brandungsanfänger..... Gott sei Dank hatte ich nette Angelkollegen hier aus dem Board, die mir sehr hilfreich zur Seite standen, um diese ganze Geschichte mal kennen zu lernen. Mehrere Treffen im Urlaub an der Ostsee, waren ein lehrreicher Einstand, um mal die Grundkenntnisse in Bezug auf das Brandungsangeln sich etwas anzueignen.
Mein Tip,...triff Dich mit jemandem dort, der sich auskennt! Dann hast Du mehr Spass und lernst auch wirklich was dabei.

*Achtung!*
Ich ging natürlich auch davon aus, dass ich mit ner steifen High Tech Karpfenrute  mit 3,5 lbs WG ohne Probleme 100gr schwere Brandungsbleie in die Ostsee schiessen kann. Natürlich ging das ne Weile ganz gut  aber dann |bigeyes ..... brach die Rute und das tat echt weh :c
Somit ist eine Investition in eine Brandungsrute eine Überlegung wert, denn die Dinger halten solche Kräfte beim Werfen auch aus bzw. müssen sie ausshalten, egal wie günstig sie auch sind. Diese teure Lehrstunde sollte man sich also ersparen und weiter werfen tut man schliesslich auch damit! 

Genauso sieht es bei der Rollenwahl aus! Lieber eine Brandungsrolle, die ausdrücklich zum Brandungsangeln geeignet ist sich kaufen, als eine Alternativrolle, von der man annimmt, dass sie der Belastung beim  Brandungsangeln stand hält.

Und hier im Board werden ja immer wahnsinnig günstige Einsteigermodelle vorgestellt mit denen man als Gelegenheitsangler den Kauf auch nicht bereut.

Mittlerweile liebe ich das Brandungsangeln. Diese Liebe dazu ist aber nur entstanden, weil man Leute kennengelernt hat, die einem gezeigt haben wie es richtig geht und die Gefahr, dass mal etwas schief geht ist somit sehr gering #6.

Am besten lernt man übrigens gleich den Schlagschnurknoten um eine 30er oder 35er Mono mit einer 50er oder 60er Mono Schlagschnur zu verbinden. Sollte Dir nähmlich eine Keulenschnur reissen brauchst Du spätestens dann diesen Knoten und der will geübt sein....ausser  Du hast genug E-spulen :-D.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Plitenfischer (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Hallo,
erstmal willkommen hier im Board!!

Ich denke für den Anfang und zum wieder reinschnuppern ist deine Ausrüstung völlig ausreichend-- wenn dich das Fieber wieder hat, kommt das Aufrüsten von allein.

Zuerst mit Mono anzufangen, halt ich auch für vernünftig,
ich würde die empfehlen: http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/article_213.003/Daiwa-Tournament-Monofil-%28die-gute-gelbe-aus-UK%29.html?shop_param=cid%3D23%26aid%3D213.003%26

Am besten ne ganz billige Mono 
unterfüttern und dann ca.230m
von der guten Daiwa drauf, dann passt das. Dann kaufst du dir noch TaperTip und knotest das als Schlagschnur davor-- gibts auch in dem Shop. Für mich die günstigste alternative!!!

Als Vorfächer empfehle ich erstmal fertige aus dem Handel---
hier am besten die von Zebko( liegen so zwischen 1,95€ und 4,00€)---die 8,00€-Dinger von Eiserle reißen beim Wurffehler genau so schnell ab und fangen auch nicht besser!!!!!

Wattwürmer bekommst du auf der Insel oder in Heiligenhafen,
dann nur noch einen Strand mit Wind im Gesicht suchen und der Tanz geht los!!!

Wenn du jetzt noch sagst wann dein Urlaub ist, kann ich vielleicht noch genauer werden--in Bezug auf Angelplätze!!!

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Brandungsangeln!!!#h


----------



## degl (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Is was Doc?......

Ach ja Brandungsangeln.............Jens hat ja schon einiges dazu geschrieben und auch Bodo ist dir hilfreich mitTips beigestanden und ich empfehle dir erstmal nur mit der vorhandenen Brandungsrute zu fischen und "Geschmack am Brandeln" finden.

Die DAM BC165 ist sicher mit Mono am besten bespult und da reicht eine Rollenfüllung 0,35+ ca 6m 0,60er als Schlagschnur vorweg und der Anfang ist gemacht#6

Google mal nach dem Albrightknoten, der hat sich am besten zum verbinden der beiden unterschiedlichen Schnurstärken bewährt.

Fertigmontagen für die Brandung sind keine Schande und nach Gebrauch, eignen sie sich gut als Bastelanleitung für die eignen Vorfächer

Fehmarn/Klausdorf ist eine gute Adresse und wenn der Wind ungünstig steht hat die Insel immer noch sehr viele andere Brandungsangelplätze...........

Doch wenn dich der Küstenvirus befällt|rolleyes................naja, du wirst es erleben

gruß degl


----------



## Doctorlow (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Jawohl, so habe ich mir das gedacht.
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, die helfen mir schon mal weiter. In dem Shop habe ich mich umgesehen, gefällt mir ganz gut, was dort angeboten wird. 
Bezüglich der Ruten/Rollenbestückung hat sich auch schon was ergeben. Ein Arbeitskollege will mir seine Brandungsrute ausleihen, damit hätte ich zwei. Ich denke für den Anfang reicht das auf jeden Fall. Mit mehr wäre ich als Anfänger evtl auch überfordert.

Der Urlaub ist in der Woche vor Ostern, noch ein bisschen hin, aber ich freu mich schon riesig.

Knoten hab ich auch gefunden. Auf www.angelknotenpage.de ist alles, was man so braucht. Ich werde beide vorgeschlagenen Varianten zwecks Schnur machen. Auf die DAM 0,35+angeknotete Schlagschnur und auf die Daiwa die fertige Keulenschnur. Eigentlich nur, damit ich die geworfenen Weiten besser abschätzen kann und ein Gefühl dafür bekomme. Bin schlecht im schätzen.
Ich glaub dem Küstenvirus bin ich nicht gewachsen. Geh jetzt schon oft angeln und wenn ich dann da oben auch noch ein paar fischige Kumpels aus dem Meer ziehen sollte, ists ganz um mich geschehen.

Ich hoffe schon, da am Strand jemanden zu treffen, der bereit ist, mir das Eine oder Andere zu zeigen oder bei dem ich mir was abgucken kann. Auswerfen ist scheinbar auch nicht gleich Auswerfen. Hab was von Überkopfwürfen gelesen, wo man das Gewicht erst nach hinten pendeln lässt und dann voll durchzieht...ist das richtig so?

Meine Freundin wünscht sich übrigens eine Meerforelle...aber das ist wieder ne ganz andere Geschichte und beim Brandungsangeln schlecht zu realisieren. Da ich kein Wathosenbesitzer bin, werd ich mit meiner Spinnrute wohl auch schwer in den fängigen Bereich kommen. Oder kennt jemand Uferstellen auf Fehmarn für dieses Vorhaben?

Soweit erstmal von mir...Gute Nacht #6


----------



## Allround_angler (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Ne gute Mefostelle ist glaube ich Staberhuk! Hab da allerdings nur mal auf Dorsch und Platte geangelt.
Ne Mefo an die Brandungsangel zu bekommen ist auch kein Problem :-D. Man muss halt schneller an der Angel sein, sonst ist sie wieder weg .

Der weltbeste Schlagschnurknoten ist auf dieser Seite:
http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/

Ich hatte noch nie einen Abriss der Schlagschnur (Ich benutze 0.50er mit 0.35er Hauptschnur) während meiner Brandungsurlaube!!! Wichtig ist diese richtig zu knoten. Ein Teil der Schnur wird mit den Zähnen festgehalten und die Hände benutzt du zum zusammenziehen der Schnur (gut befeuchten!).... so mach ichs jedenfalls und es klappt sehr gut #6. Dann verdicke ich das abgeschnittene Ende des Knotens indem ich das Feuerzeug kurz daran halte. So mache ich den Knoten durchrutschsicher und im Extremfall löst sich nicht der Knoten sondern die Schnur reisst einfach an der schwächsten Stelle. so mach ich das übrigens auch bei meinen Knoten an den Vorfächern und habe nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Was auch beim Brandungsangeln "meiner Meinung nach" immer falsch gemacht  wird, ist das Hängerlösen oder das Lösen des Krallenbleis. Nicht wie ein Wilder die Rute rauf und runter bewegenm, sondern die Rute waagerecht zum Boden halten richtung Horizont und einfach einen Schritt rückwärtsgehen...Hänger und Krallenbleie lösen sich so spielend leicht und man schont die Rute. 

So und jetzt gehen mir schon die Tipps aus :q .... bin ja auch noch Brandungsangelneuling und noch mächtig grün hinter den Ohren.

Tschüss#h


----------



## degl (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Unter We.We.We. Bissclips.de, Rubrik Meeresangeln, werden einige Würfe gezeigt........schau da mal rein

gruß degl


----------



## Doctorlow (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Danke für die weiteren Tipps. Vor den Knoten selbst hab ich keine Scheu. Werde mir trotzdem fertige Vorfächer kaufen. Bei den Preisen ist es glaube ich teurer, wenn man sich die Teile einzeln kauft oder zumindest ähnlich im Preis. Und wenn man wie ich, sich noch nicht richtig auskennt, fehlt bestimmt auch noch so das Ein oder Andere. Was mich direkt zu meiner nächsten Frage bringt.
Würdet ihr mir zu Vorfächern mit einem oder zwei Haken raten? Da gibt es ja die verschiedensten Varianten. Oder ist das Wurst?

Videos hab ich mir auch angesehen, werde diese Woche mal auf ner Wiese werfen üben, mal sehen, wie weit ich komme #h

Und ausrüstungstechnisch konnte ich meine Finger in der großen Onlinebucht nicht still halten und habe für 12€ ne Brandungsrute von Shakespeare mit 100-200g Wg und 3,90m geschossen. In neu. Denke, das geht


----------



## hans albers (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

moin..

denke auch an einen rutenständer bzw.
ablage...

das kann für den anfang erstmal 
ein einfacher rutenspiess sein, 
später dann ein stabiles brandungsdreibein...

ich fische immer eine montage mit zwei 
haken+krallenblei und  eine 
mit nachläufersystem
(haken hinter dem blei) 
+ birnenblei

geschmackssache .. 
ich habe allerdings auf den nachläufer mehr gefangen(platte)

greetz
lars


----------



## Doctorlow (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Jau..Rutenständer habe ich schon im Plan. Schweisse mir auf der Arbeit demnächst ein paar lange Erdspiesse mit Rutenaufnahme zusammen, wie man sie überall kaufen kann. Wenn ich öfter losfahren sollte, werd ich ein Dreibein in näheren Augenschein nehmen.

Danke für deine Montagetipps, werde ich dir nachmachen :m

Schade, dass der Urlaub noch so lange hin ist...Aber es ist wirklich noch arschkalt, also doch gut, dass es noch etwas dauert...


----------



## jannisO (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

dann will mal ein harzer dem anderen einen tollen urlaub und viel fisch wünschen #6


----------



## Doctorlow (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Vielen dank Jannis...
Grüsse zurück, auf die andere Seite des Harzes...
Was geht bei euch angeltechnisch so? Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schreiben, wenn du magst

Greetz


----------



## buffettfräse (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

moin männers 
kennt sich jemand mit der brandungsangelei mitte märz an der steilküste von 
ahrenshoop aus ??
danke schon mal fürs feedback
der neue im forum


----------



## Allround_angler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

die derzeitigen Zebco-Vorfächer, die es momentan zu kaufen gibt, sehen ganz akzeptabel aus und lassen sich bestimmt spielend leicht nachbauen. Es ist natürlich günstiger auf lange Sicht, wenn man sich aber Kleinteile kauft und daraus seine Vorfächer bastelt! Ich glaub der brandungsangelshop bietet die momentan recht günstig an!

Gruss Jens


----------



## Steinbuttt (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*



buffettfräse schrieb:


> moin männers
> kennt sich jemand mit der brandungsangelei mitte märz an der steilküste von
> ahrenshoop aus ??
> danke schon mal fürs feedback
> der neue im forum


 
Hallo buffettfräse,

erst mal Willkommen im Forum.#h

Warum willst Du unbedingt, vor der Steilküste Brandungsangeln machen?

Ich hab dort bisher nur einmal geangelt und mir waren ehrlich gesagt die Fänge dort nicht außergewöhnlich genug, um die Schlepperei dort runter, aber vor allem auch wieder rauf, zu rechtfertigen.

Mein bevorzugtes Brandungsrevier ist Ahrenshoop, allerdings fahre ich immer östlich von Ahrenshoop auf den Parkplatz bevor der Wald anfängt.
Dort erreicht man recht schnell tiefes Wasser und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das ich von dort mal als Schneider nach Hause gefahren bin.

Falls Du dafür dann ein paar Tips haben möchtest, kannst Du mich ja direkt noch mal anschreiben.

Vor der Steilküste würde ich es eher mit der Spinnrute auf Mefos probieren!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Genau fange erst mal mit den Zeug an was du hast. Du wirst sehen was du dann wirklch brauchst oder nur haben willst.

Vergiss nicht die Finger zu schützen.
Beim Werfen kann die Schnur sonst tief ins Fleisch schneiden. 

Also Wurf-Finger Tapen!!!


----------



## Andi Elbe (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Moin!

Hier einige Tipps ,-)

Schnur:
Monofil würde ich 0,30 mm verwenden mit 0,60 mm - 0,70 mm Schlagschnur.
Die Schlagschnur sollte drei Umdrehungen auf der Spule haben.
Das lang dicke zum Wurf aus.

Als Fingerschutz reichen zwei Umwicklungen mit Hansaplast (auch bei geflochtenen Schnüren)!!!!

Die Wurfgewichte würde ich den jeweiligen Ruten anpassen.

Es macht keinen Sinn die Ruten mit dem Blei zu überladen.

Sollte vile Strömung oder Wind vorherrschen, empfehle ich statt des normalen Brandungsbleies besser Krallenbleie.

Beim Fischen auf Butt sind treibende Bleie meistens von Vorteil ;-)

Einfache und billige (2-3 Eur) Montagen reichen (erstmal) aus.
Die teuren Montagen von D.E. fangen auch nicht mehr und reißen bei Hängern genauso schnell ab.

Ich bevorzuge Eigenbau-Montagen, die teilweise noch günstiger sind.

Als Köder würde ich IMMER Wattwürmer nehmen.

Alles andere fängt deutlich schlechter.

Wenn das FIEBER geweckt ist, dann sollte man vernünftiges Geschirr kaufen.

Petri Heil
Andi :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## maflomi01 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

also wegen der schlagschnur 0,30 haupt und 0,60 schlag ist ok aber pass auf das du keine vorfachschnur nimmst (amnesia o.ä.)diese halten den druck meist nicht stand , die feederrute nur so weit bebleien wie du ihr zutraust und keine brandungstypischen würfe mit ihr sonnst ist das ein kurzes vergnügen gekaufte vorfächer sind nicht schlecht so lange man nicht auf fernost plaggiate greift die sind in der funktion eingeschrenkt oder falsch gebaut und dafür ist der euro zu teuer
selbst gebaut ist nur zuanfang teurer später wird es billiger und man ist flexibler , mit tapertips habe ich bis her nur schlechte erfahrung gemacht waren schon aufgerauht oder geknickt und total mit fett verschmiert sieht man erst beim öffnen selbst im laden ist heute ja alles besser gesichert als fortnox darum kann man kleinkram kaum noch in die hand nehmen :c , als finger schutz hansplast von der rolle zwei mal wickeln oder arbeitshandschuh auf die nähte achten müssen an der seite liegen oder der gummi hanschuh robust von vileda wer fingerfreihheit mag einfach drei finger (mittel-ring-kleiner) abschnibeln fertig oder nur den finger benutzen 
als ruten ständer dreibein oder stab beides ist gut bei rauem wetter dreibein bei freundlicheren wetter den stab damit bewegt sich der köder mehr , einige profis packen ihre stäbe wieder aus und motten die dreibeine wieder ein bewegte köder fangen eben besser und wenn du wattis kaufst achte auf kleine würmer nicht diese fetten finger dicken dinger mit dennen fängst du zwar gut dorsch aber butt liebt kleinere wattis und bei der dorsch grösse die zurzeit gefangen wird (war letztes jahr zwei mal los dorsch war nicht zählbar aber keiner maßig! ) lohnt sich der dorsch eh noch nicht is nichts dran an 40cm nur kopf und gräten und gedärm wenn das weg ist bleiben von 600-800gr noch 100gr fleisch also lieber butt is besser so und die grösse stimmt auch in letzter zeit sind ja weniger futter konkurenten da wenn du im frühjahr los willst nim ein paar sandaale mit (vor ort im laden fragen oder in hamburg bei angelcenter Martins zubestellen ) vieleicht kommt ja ein steinbutt vorbei versuch lohnt auf jeden fall wenn du nochmehr tipps brauchst und gute strände und so brauchst dann gibt es an der küste angelführer von der Rapsbande 
besonders Brandungsangeln und Fehmarn und Ostholstein haben mir gute dienste geleistet


----------



## ryboorrro (8. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

hallo, Doctorlow...

ich denke zum Thema Schnur,Rute,Montagen etc. brauche ich nichts mehr hizuzufügen. Da haben die Kumpels vor mir schon professionelle Arbeit geleistet. Sicherlich hat da ein jeder so seine speziellen Tips und die allermeisten Methoden führen auch zum Erfolg. An sonsten kann man da nur noch beisteuern: Probieren geht über studieren
Wenn Du in der Woche vor Ostern auf der Insel bist und Leute suchst, mit denen Du losziehen kannst, dann sieh doch einfach mal da nach:
http://www.fehmarn-angler.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=15754#post15754

Solltest Du am Samstag, den 23.4. noch da sein, findest Du ne ganze Horde Angelspezis am Strand bei Staberhuk an der Marinestation.

Gruß


----------



## Ostsee Willy (8. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Ich habe da auch mal ne frage,
wo kann man in bereich Kiel jetzt auf Dorsche und platte angeln?
Brandungserfahrung habe ich schon ein wenig.

wollte gerne Donnerstag oder Freitag los.


----------



## ryboorrro (8. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*







Die allgemeinen Wassertemperaturen liegen im Moment noch ziemlich im Keller!
Die aktuellen Fangmeldungen sehen daher augenblicklich noch ziemlich müde aus. meistens geht´s weiter draußen. Du solltest dir halt Stellen aussuchen von denen aus etwas tieferes Wasser in Wurfweite kommt.


----------



## Doctorlow (8. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Nochmal vielen Dank an alle, die hier so fleißig ihr Wissen posten. Von dem Plan meine Feederrute zu benutzen habe ich mittlerweile Abstand genommen und mir eine Brandungsrute gekauft. Desweiteren kommt auf die Rollen 0,35er Daiwa Tournament.
Fehlen mir nur noch Vorfächer (gibts zu moderatem Preis beim  örtlichen Angelgerätehändler) und Schlagschnur. Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich Tapertips nehme oder 0,60er durchgehend als Schlagschnur.
Und nun werde ich mich mal auf Fehmarn-Angler umschauen...


----------



## Ted (9. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

ab welcher wassertemperatur gehts denn mit den Plattfischen, den Dorschen und später mit den Hornhechten los?


----------



## ryboorrro (9. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

...es gibt keine absolute Grenze, aber so 3-4 °C
dann wird es spannend

...den Hornhecht kannst Du klimatisch wie die Rapsblühte sehen; wenn´s warm genug ist, daß er blüht, dann solte der Horni auch da sein.


----------



## Svenbs (9. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Wenn die Themperaturen so bleiben wird es bald los gehen, ich werde ab Freitag schon mal den Sund auf Fehmarn in angriff nehmen :vik:


----------



## ryboorrro (9. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

...na dann will ich nur Gutes hören ( lesen )...ich bin ne Woche später auf der Insel...laß mir noch was übrig:vik:


----------



## Ted (10. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

na dann viel efolg! und lasst was von euch hören! ich werd im mai für ne woche da sein :vik:


----------



## Svenbs (10. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Ich werde auf jeden Fall ne Meldung raus geben, die Wassertemperatur lässt ja mit 2°C schon mal hoffen und wenn die Sonne morgen und am Samstag noch ne Runde scheint...

@ ryboorrro wo hast du das Diagramm vom LT Kiel her? Ich finde das auf bsh nicht.


----------



## Vidar (10. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

Na ,dann mal Petri Heil !!!


----------



## ryboorrro (10. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

@svenbs:
http://www.bsh.de/de/Meeresdaten/Beobachtungen/MARNET-Messnetz/dynamisch/fehm_dyn/fehm_tem.jsp


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (17. März 2011)

*AW: Absoluter Brandungsanfänger mit Fragen im Allgemeinen und Fehmarn im Speziellen.*

hallo leute sollte jemand die wassertemperraturen der nord-oder der ostsee suchen mal hier nachschauen#6       http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Baden&Meer.htm


----------

